# Mavs jazz exhibition



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

*Jazz-Mavs exhibition*

So far its 14-10 jazz. Jazz off to a good start

Ostertag, 
Collins
harpring
stevenson 
arroyo starting agains

Nowitski
jamison
najera
Welcsh
Nash! 

Dirk at center? Dallas is hurting for size. 

5:00 left, 16-12 Jazz.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

2 minutes, 23-18 jazz.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

after 1 quarter, 24-24 tie! I would give the stats but nba.com scoreboard isn't working right.


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

8:45 in the second. Jazz 29-Mavs 28. 

Harpring 9
stevenson 4
barchadt 4

Dallas, 
Dirk, 8
Najera 8
Jamison 8 
welsch 8. 

Finley DNP


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Tied with the Jazz? WTF?


----------



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

50-46 mavs at ht.


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*68-59 Mavs up!*

The Mavs are even deeper, if that seemed impossible to anyone, it's not!

Jamison looking good. Best is an excellent B/up to Nash. :bbanana:


----------



## Stinger (Jun 10, 2003)

Well Mavs lost by five. Could this be what the regular season's going to be like?!?!?


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Well Mavs lost by five. Could this be what the regular season's going to be like?!?!?


Maybe if you are living in a Utahian dream world


----------



## R-Star (Jun 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Stinger</b>!
> Well Mavs lost by five. Could this be what the regular season's going to be like?!?!?


I wouldnt put too much thought into a pre season matchup.


----------



## Tristan (Jan 13, 2003)

Calm down people! Its just the preseason!


----------



## BlueNorth (Jul 14, 2003)

Here's what I saw

Nash and Dirk looked like their old selves nothing to report and Fin was out with a pulled hamstring.

Welsch will get every opportunity to play no matter how poorly he shoots

Jamison will fit in just fine, passes the ball well and gets his own shot in the flow of the regular offense

Best looks like a very solid backup pg

Fortson looks like a defensive lineman, he is huge

Raef looks like Raef no physical change no noticeable change to his game

Howard looks good, agressive, won't back down, has a teardrop shot like NVE in the lane

Eddie lost some weight, seems a little quicker on his feet

Bradley hasn't changed, still whines about every call, hit 2 15 foot Js and played soft D

Tariq could definitely help this year, played good D and crashed the boards

Daniels, Iceman, Powell DNPs and should get used to wearing a suit on the pines if they are even allowed to stick around

Mills wasn't in attendance, who knows maybe the Mavs will buy him out to make room for a youngster, seems to be the trend these days


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

*NICE SYNOPSIS!!!*



> Originally posted by <b>BlueNorth</b>!
> Here's what I saw
> 
> Nash and Dirk looked like their old selves nothing to report and Fin was out with a pulled hamstring.
> ...


----------



## LionOfJudah (May 27, 2003)

Mills and Dickwhad both have a big contracts that could and should be moved for something like some bench scoring that everyone says we'll miss or that big man thaty we'll never get.


----------

